# Rudest comments someone has made...



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My mom and I went to Talbots because she needed to buy a suit for a wedding, and I was up for mother/daughter bonding. While looking at options, my mom commented that she thought it was hot in the store, and I said I was fine. This heinous sales lady barged up and loudly scolded me, while shaking her finger: " Havent you heard of HOT FLASHES? "


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know if you'd call it rude or what, but several years ago I was shopping at a local pet supply store and had Fisher in tow. A young lady approached us, petting Fisher and whatnot. 
Now the background is....I knew who this girl was. I had her in several undergrad classes at UF. She was the definition of BLONDE (she actually had not heard of the 911 terrorist attacks until our professor was talking about it in class about a week later) and by some act of irony (or pure luck), got into UF vet school. At the time she was a 1st year vet student. She had no idea I knew all this, clearly did not recognize me.
Anyways she was making these really hilarious comments (to me -- she thought she was very clever) about how nice Fisher's coat was, how he was of proper weight, kudos to me, etc. Me laughing inwardly knowing she thought herself quite the expert, being a first year vet student and all.
And then she asked me this. Are you ready?
"WHAT KIND OF MIX IS HE?"

HUH????? I said well he is a golden retriever, what did you think?

She said Oh no, he cannot be a golden retriever, his head is too big and he has black spots on his tongue!

I said, well he is AKC registered and his sire was the #1 show golden in the country a few years ago.

She told me, well I don't know about that, are you sure? I think you GOT HAD by his breeder! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh, the future of America.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rudest comment to me about one of my dogs was from my own sister, who once told me years ago that Casey (my very first golden) was the "ugliest dog she had ever seen." HUH??? Of course, she's always been jealous of me and everything I have, so I took it in stride. Ho hum!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Rudest thing I can think of involves Robodog's owner. I had Maggie a fenced in baseball field to play Frisbee. Robodog's owner had just attended some neighborhood meeting at the school attached to the field and, seeing a golden playing, he came over to say hi...he made lots of comments about how Robodog doesn't play and he wants to trade dogs b/c Maggie is so "fun" He then goes into the diet he has put Robodog on. He says to me "I didn't want [robodog] to get fat...like Maggie." Um, excuse me!?! How DARE you call my dog fat...she weighs 64 pounds!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's not about dogs, but when I was 14 or 15, I was watching my younger sister (6 or 7) for the day. We went to lunch at a local restaurant. When the waiter brought the bill, he looks at me and says, "Now, you *do* know about tipping, right?"

OMG. Who says that?

I said yes, but what I wanted to say was, "Yes, I do. And that rude comment will be reflected in yours!"


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Rudest comment was when I showed up with Cassie at a sheepdog trial. A bunch of good ol' boys were standing around and when they saw Cassie one of them said "Well, you know I'd cull any white border collie. They cain't work worth a ****!"
Cassie came in reserve for that trial in a field of 31 dogs. I took great pleasure in walking past him with my reserve shoulda-been-culled dog.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

At an agility trial years ago, had my guy in and he knocked some jumps (as usual - had to figure out to not ask him to turn or think of turning anywhere near the start/middle of the jump or he'd drop his back legs). Usual border collie stuff anyway. This gal came up to me and suggested he'd jump much better if he was in shape and not so fat!

So I thanked her and asked her to feel him and tell me how much he needed to loose. Knowing that he was in great shape, if nothing a bit too thin but well muscled under his very thick double coat. She felt him, shut her mouth and went back to where she was sitting. 

He was one of the first 'show' type border colllies around at the time, with bone and coat. Compaired to the small, no haired dogs of course he looked huge! 

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was hanging out with two of my best friends - one of which has a lab and the other, a baby. The one with the lab and I were joking about how the other one should really get a dog (especially a retriever) and trade in the baby, because dogs are way cooler/funner than babies are, and she replied "Well I really hate big dogs. They're so hyper, untrained and annoying, never mind all the fur they leave on my clothes."  The other girl and I glared at each other and rolled our eyes... we were so offended by it and haven't invited her over in months because I don't want to risk Molson "ruining" her day! :no:


On a side note, and there's a huge story that goes with it, but I won't get into it. However, I bet that within the year they will be getting a dog (probably a medium - large sized breed) only because so many of our friends have dogs and no babies and these people won't want to be 'left out'. :no:


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I got once " thats not a dog- its a pony.." ( wanted to slap them silly!) 
Zubin is 4 foot tall at the head- soooooooo what? He is a big love. The girls are easily 3+feet at the head... My dogs are not ponies- they are our beloved dogs!

Here is the sign at my front door we had made after that incident. 










It reads " This house is maintained for the comfort and security of our dogs. If you can not accept that, you can not accept us. 
So go away"


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Well not sure it was rude but had taken Jade to the vets we were sat down waiting to be called in and the lady opposite had a smaller dog (cant remember the breed) as soon as it saw Jade it started barking at her and going mad, eventually Jade barked back the lady the had the nerve to say to the next person that came in keep your dog away from her she is vicious, at the same time the vet walked out and told the lady she wasn't vicious she was a very sweet girl, as I walked past the lady and her dog I said actually Jade loves smaller dogs but she couldn't eat a whole one


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> It's not about dogs, but when I was 14 or 15, I was watching my younger sister (6 or 7) for the day. We went to lunch at a local restaurant. When the waiter brought the bill, he looks at me and says, "Now, you *do* know about tipping, right?"
> 
> OMG. Who says that?
> 
> I said yes, but what I wanted to say was, "Yes, I do. And that rude comment will be reflected in yours!"


Ugh! That reminds me of another rude comment along the same lines that we had on Friday. I was out drinking with my bf and 3 friends at a pub (we're all in our mid-late 20's). At 1:30am, the server came around and said it's last call. We said we'd have another pitcher of beer and she replied "Your bill is _already_ over $100, you know", as if the 5 of us couldn't afford it!!!! My witty friend replied "That's it? We'll have 2 then!"  It shut her up, but we sure paid for it the next morning!! :no::banghead:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Fortunately my guys get more compliments then rude remarks. I get people asking what Darby is all the time, he is so big that a lot of folks can't believe he is a Golden. The worst was in his puppy class, another couple were there with their Golden puppy a little younger then Darby. He was BIG with a fluffy blonde coat and big head - classic traits of Darby's breeder so I asked if he was Gold-Rush and they were so rude and mean - they snatched up their puppy as if he would be contaminated and we never saw them in class again. You don't like my breeder - fine, but please lets stay real here - they're puppies.

Kirby's worse insult is when people call "her" a "he". I used to get that with Sunny too. I always correct them with a "SHE" is and I always ask if the Golden I meet is a boy or girl. I mean really Kirby wears a pink collar.... duh!

I have to say that I try to always be nice and pleasant but I am also honest and blunt. Some of the folks you all ran into would've gotten the full honest/blunt response.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Muddypaws - my comment after this girl's question of "who's this shaggy dog?" was "Who's this shaggy b****?" No wonder things are tense between us!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL - I would've said something very like that. Good for you!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

The rudest comment I ever heard wasn't about Molly but a golden my father rescued. It was years ago but... My dad found this stray golden while he was working. He brought him home. He was REALLY skinny and all dirty. So I cleaned him up and gave him a bit of food and took him for a little walk. Some old man passing by in a car rolled his window down and said: ''Hey! You're dog is really ugly!!'' and he drove off. I was SO upset! That poor dog has been on the streets maybe for weeks and he was so sweet! Some people are just jerks.

But don't worry, there is a happy ending to this story! A friend of the family adopted him and he lived a long and happy life at the farm!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> She said Oh no, he cannot be a golden retriever, his head is too big and he has black spots on his tongue!
> 
> I said, well he is AKC registered and his sire was the #1 show golden in the country a few years ago.
> 
> ...


I had somebody tell me something similar because Griff has a big head. The lady was standing there holding another Golden with the smallest head I've ever seen.:doh: : (Shrunken head Golden) I was nice and just told her that his head was big because I waited until he was 2 and mature before I had him neutered. That one flew right over her head. Pfffffft!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> The rudest comment I ever heard wasn't about Molly but a golden my father rescued. It was years ago but... My dad found this stray golden while he was working. He brought him home. He was REALLY skinny and all dirty. So I cleaned him up and gave him a bit of food and took him for a little walk. Some old man passing by in a car rolled his window down and said: ''Hey! You're dog is really ugly!!'' and he drove off. I was SO upset! That poor dog has been on the streets maybe for weeks and he was so sweet! Some people are just jerks.
> 
> But don't worry, there is a happy ending to this story! A friend of the family adopted him and he lived a long and happy life at the farm!


Too bad you didn't ask him if he'd looked in the mirror lately. :


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

None really. Once I had someome ask if my old golden was a mix, but it didn't offend me because she didn't have that classic golden look. She was a registered golden retriever and looked like one to me, but not quite like the ones you see in competition.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Forgot how the one friend of mine, everytime she comes here makes comments about the dogs being 'unsanitary' and ugh, the hair. The other day she hinted that maybe I'd put the dogs away since her daughter was there for the afternoon and scared of dogs. I just told her I was sure her kid would be ok and not bite the dogs. 

This is the same person who has two cats who are always EVERYWHERE. I mean it's not unusual to have them sitting on the counter while we're eating at the table, or for them to sit on the kitchen table and clean themselves for the whole world to see. And yes, they shed and there's cat hair everywhere - yet she's horrified at dog hair. At least my dogs aren't on the table cleaning their butt two minutes before we sit down to have a coffee here.

Lana


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Muddypaws - my comment after this girl's question of "who's this shaggy dog?" was "Who's this shaggy b****?" No wonder things are tense between us!


:roflmao: OMG I almost spit out my drink! Classic!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm, well I think it happened at Knobels earlier this year. Max is a BIG boy but he's still in puppy mentality. I don't think strangers get that from him. In fact, when I say he's a bit over a year, most people are like, wow, he's big for a year old!

So the comment. We were walking around and stopped at the car ride. There is this bench right in front of a little creek that runs past. My Max has a thing for water. There was a woman sitting on one side and another 30 year old woman sitting on the other side, leaving a space in the middle. Max saw the water and jumped up onto the bench and started to look over it and as I was trying to get him down, starting to apologize, the 30 year old gets up and says, "Really nice lady, learn to train your dog." I was going to say sorry but then I got angry and said "whatever" in classic "up yours" tone. Man, even the lady whose pants he peed on didn't say anything that mean - although, if you were counting dirty looks - well, we'd be covered in mud.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

We were on the sandbar yesterday, soaking up sun and playing with the dogs. First someone asked if Finn had OCD stick retrieving itis (yeah probably), then the same woman said geez your husband has gained weight. He is 6' 1" and weighs 180 pounds. I was like he looks good to me. bit*ch


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This remark wasn't aimed at me but at the rescue dogs at an adoption event we held at our store...

This woman walked by all the dogs in front of my shop and asked why all the dogs were there. I told her, "Oh, they're all rescue dogs looking for homes." She replied, "Well no wonder they're rescues, they're all really ugly...don't you have any cute ones?" 

I just stood there with my mouth open looking at her. I couldn't believe she had the ba**s to say that. A guy looking at one of the dogs turned around and without missing a beat, said to the woman, "You got a mirror at home, lady?"

She instantly turned around and left.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I lost my first heart dog on a Sunday, the day before my birthday and a week after my then fiance had proposed to me. Simply put - Devestated.

At work on Tuesday - someone had given me thier condolences, another person in our cube area - "For crying out loud, it was just a **** dog. Get over it already."

I know it's wrong but 5 years later and I have still not forgiven this person, nor forgot the pain I felt that day ontop of my already broken heart. And what's really sad, prior to that, I really really did like this person and had much admiration for them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I lost my first heart dog on a Sunday, the day before my birthday and a week after my then fiance had proposed to me. Simply put - Devestated.
> 
> At work on Tuesday - someone had given me thier condolences, another person in our cube area - "For crying out loud, it was just a **** dog. Get over it already."
> 
> I know it's wrong but 5 years later and I have still not forgiven this person, nor forgot the pain I felt that day ontop of my already broken heart. And what's really sad, prior to that, I really really did like this person and had much admiration for them.


I'm speechless over the cruelty of this remark and it takes a lot to make me speechless (even if using a keyboard).


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Over the holidays my brother's girlfriend called my dog dumb (ya know, the one who can turn on the lights for me in the morning) just because she wouldn't sit when told to through a glass window. Hello--she's a puppy and she doesn't know you!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> I don't know if you'd call it rude or what, but several years ago I was shopping at a local pet supply store and had Fisher in tow. A young lady approached us, petting Fisher and whatnot.
> Now the background is....I knew who this girl was. I had her in several undergrad classes at UF. She was the definition of BLONDE (she actually had not heard of the 911 terrorist attacks until our professor was talking about it in class about a week later) and by some act of irony (or pure luck), got into UF vet school. At the time she was a 1st year vet student. She had no idea I knew all this, clearly did not recognize me.
> Anyways she was making these really hilarious comments (to me -- she thought she was very clever) about how nice Fisher's coat was, how he was of proper weight, kudos to me, etc. Me laughing inwardly knowing she thought herself quite the expert, being a first year vet student and all.
> And then she asked me this. Are you ready?
> ...


LOLOLOL your post made me laugh the most  I have just accepted the fact that my to-the-standard show golden is either a mixed breed or 'mini' golden to many people.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm normaly the one that makes the rude comment and don't mean to.

Yesterday I saw a very short legged and over weight golden at a game fair I hate over weight dogs (despite currently owning one, we not figoured out his nrw food weight yet), I said to my boyfriend "did you see that golden" He said "what golden" I said "Its was horrbley over weight it descusting" he said "where" I say "behind you" thinking it was still on the other side of the tent, I looked behind me and the guy was right behind me, I felt so horrible.

Though I do hope he may have heard and realise it was over weight, if it had an illness I know he won't hear it but I so sorry. 

I find the rudest thing is when people call my very well bred pure golden retriever a LABRADOR!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

kwhit said:


> This remark wasn't aimed at me but at the rescue dogs at an adoption event we held at our store...
> 
> This woman walked by all the dogs in front of my shop and asked why all the dogs were there. I told her, "Oh, they're all rescue dogs looking for homes." She replied, "Well no wonder they're rescues, they're all really ugly...don't you have any cute ones?"
> 
> ...


ROFL - I wish I could've seen her face. I would give anything to be able to come back with something like that quickly. I never think of the "snappy" come back until it's too late.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

borzoimom said:


> I got once " thats not a dog- its a pony.." ( wanted to slap them silly!)
> Zubin is 4 foot tall at the head- soooooooo what? He is a big love. The girls are easily 3+feet at the head... My dogs are not ponies- they are our beloved dogs!


I regularly refer to one friend's great dane as a "pony" and another friend's GIANT shepherd mix as "part dinosaur". Luckily they know I mean it in a loving way... and have done the same themselves.

When my parents' neighbors moved in about 10 years ago and we first saw their great dane through the window from the sidewalk (so a few hundred feet away) I did a double take and really though they had a pet pony! I wouldn't have had any problem with that, but turns out she was was just a huge (friendly, loveable, and very much missed) dane.


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

vixen said:


> I find the rudest thing is when people call my very well bred pure golden retriever a LABRADOR!


Vixen, I found that almost everyone in the UK called my dog a Labrador, even when I'd just told them she was a Golden--"Hey, come look at this Labrador!" they'd say. I didn't find it rude, merely uninformed. In fact, I assume that people here refer to any retriever breed as a Labrador as a generic name. There are so many differences between American and British English, it wouldn't surprise me. Even our dog food, which was advertised as being especially for Labradors, had a picture of a Golden on the package!

If anyone from the UK can enlighten me on this, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess an out of coat golden could be mistaken for a Lab by someone who didn't know better. Of course I can always tell the difference (totally different!!!) but bearing in mind most people would be making the comment in a friendly way, not to cause offence, none should be taken.

I haven't had any mean comments made about my dogs, we took them to a car boot on Sunday and I loved that everyone were commenting, people walking past us putting their hands down to stroke the dogs as they were passing, people asking to say "hi" etc, I loved it! The man in the donut stall even commented he could tell we look after our dogs well, they looked so healthy and NOT FAT... as so many he see's are fat... I like the positive effect taking GR's out in public has on others generally.

However, a lady I was in the ring with at a charity show here in the UK, was commenting what a shame that the GR was such a mixture of so many breeds, so essentially a mongrel!!!! I had to cover Obi's ears... stupid cow!!!

And have had several comments from people who ask if Obi is Izzie mother...lol! He is noticeably bigger than Izzie, so people naturally think she's a puppy. I try not to take offence but in my mind there's no way he could be a bitch, FAR too handsome.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

I have a lot of people, including dog people, ask me if my goldens are Irish Setters. I say no they're golden retrievers and they say "Really, but they're so dark?". Geesh.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My mother in law loves to tease me that I'm too attached to dogs in general and mine in particular. She doesn't mean to come off as snarky, but she does. Seems that I'm a bit kooky where dogs are concerned and her indifference to them is the norm.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The rudest comment I ever got was right here on this forum, from someone no longer here, thankfully, who said that my dogs were "overdone and oversized", and "made her throw up in her mouth."


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow was always called a labrador until her tail feathers came in. Now I just get people saying how small she is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have had several of my in-laws come into my house wearing black, and then making snooty comments about my pets' fur being on them.

They all know I have long haired cats and dogs, always have... don't wear black if you are soming to my house. I am not going to lock everybody up or put the dogs outside for them.

My side of the family knows better.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The rudest comment I ever got was right here on this forum, from someone no longer here, thankfully, who said that my dogs were "overdone and oversized", and "made her throw up in her mouth."


 
Wow now that is rude well just plain nasty really


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> The rudest comment I ever got was right here on this forum, from someone no longer here, thankfully, who said that my dogs were "overdone and oversized", and "made her throw up in her mouth."


 ---:yuck:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger constantly gets called a girl. I have people telling me all the time how "pretty" "she" is but I just laugh it off and sometimes correct, sometimes not. They always say it's because his face is so fine featured and "feminine"!! 

Now I'm worried about getting him a silk martingale collar from Karma Charms..._everyone _will think he's a girl! I personally think he has a very masculine face...though that could be because that masculine face is always burping in my vicinity!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

The comments that get me are since a Borzoi especially the males, tend to be more laid back- the aloof sighthound- not encroaching. 
I was told once that Hottie was " stuck up.." uhhhhhh no- That is how they are by nature. They greet with a simple nuzzle or just presence near by. 

Now my girls- well they can be flat out silly! LOL

Oh and Ranger looks like a sweet boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I signed Flip up for puppy classes at Petsmart so he could get used to working around other dogs. There was a lady in the class with a Yorkie and she was having trouble finding a treat her dog would eat.

I mentioned that I often would cook up some chicken or roast to use for dog treats. The instructor of the class said "Wow, your dogs are spoiled!"

I wasn't offended as much as feeling sorry for her dogs. If she thinks using chicken as a treat would be spoiling her dogs, what kind of trash treats does she think is appropriate for a dog?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had people call my Bridge goldens Irish setters because they were reddish but I always just took it for ignorance, not rudeness.

But a "friend" once told me I am "twisted" about my dogs. (meaning they are too important to me and I spoil them according to her)

It really offended me and I had a resentment for a long time. I now think people with that attitude are just missing out. Sad for them.

Today I walked out of a meeting and came home because it started thundering and I was worried about Gunner being terrified of storms the way he is. I know people will be making comments and I don't care. My dogs are more important.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Debles said:


> I have had people call my Bridge goldens Irish setters because they were reddish but I always just took it for ignorance, not rudeness.
> 
> But a "friend" once told me I am "twisted" about my dogs. (meaning they are too important to me and I spoil them according to her)
> 
> ...


I'm with you 100%!!! I'd rather be the owner I am to my dogs any day of the week rather than those who treat them as "posessions". In fact, my family still tease me about the time I offered the dogs the water from the bottle in the car at the end of a walk before any of them. Now the fact that the dogs had run way more than any of them and were hot & needed a drink & they are in fact not children (my OH & kids) - didn't care much then and don't now!

The way I see it, I think about their needs they can't speak and don't jump up and down demanding stuff like kids do... someone needs to be mindful of them...!!!

I've spent my whole life around non-dog people (most "owned" dogs themselves) it's only now that I've found some real dog lovers that I feel more at home.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> The rudest comment I ever got was right here on this forum, from someone no longer here, thankfully, who said that my dogs were "overdone and oversized", and "made her throw up in her mouth."


OUCH!!! there's never any need for personal comments on a public forum.. that's just downright nasty!!:yuck:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was once told they couldn't believe "I wasted money by having cats and dogs."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tanyac said:


> OUCH!!! there's never any need for personal comments on a public forum.. that's just downright nasty!!:yuck:


Ignorant, actually. The dog she was referring to is a specialty winning champion, and most assuredly _not _oversized, nor "overdone".


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

tanyac said:


> In fact, my family still tease me about the time I offered the dogs the water from the bottle in the car at the end of a walk before any of them. Now the fact that the dogs had run way more than any of them and were hot & needed a drink & they are in fact not children (my OH & kids) - didn't care much then and don't now!


I always give my dogs a drink first, isn't that normal????


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My friend thought I was crazy when we went hiking and I pulled out a little collapsible fabric water "bowl" for Ranger and gave him most of my water. Three hours later, we were dying of heat and stopped for another water break and I ended up taking a few sips then giving the rest of it to Ranger. He needed it more than I did!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> I always give my dogs a drink first, isn't that normal????


I think they just wanted to make a point - but I just didn't care!! They still remind me about it now!! But if they want to take a drink out with them then they are more than welcome. I take a bottle of water... FOR THE DOGS!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a couple of people come over to go trail riding with me. they needed some pointers since they were newbies.

We rode for 2+ hours up and down hills. they were sure settled in the saddle afterwards.

They were sadly surprised to find out that the water was for my dogs and they could not have it. Not offended - but surprised. We haven't gone riding together too much since, but they sure know to bring their own drinks.

Tanyac - your dogs don't jump up and down and demand things????????? Hmmmm.... maybe mine are spoiled then.


----------



## shadyric (Jun 1, 2010)

boy it doesnt take much to get you going lol


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

shadyric said:


> boy it doesnt take much to get you going lol


 
I'm curious to whom this comment was directed?


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am always told what a "pretty" dog Timber is.
This really annoys my hubby but doesn't bother me, I tend to agree with the statement  

When he was a puppy, I did get asked alot what kind of dog he was.
Just because he had a furry coat, many people had a hard time figuring out he was a golden. 
I thought it was obvious!!!

One lady didn't believe me when I told her he was a golden retriever.
Rather snottily, she asked me "Mixed with what?"
I said he's mixed with nothing, he's purebred golden.
She said he must be mixed with something because goldens didn't have coats like that.
I told her that I had better give the breeder and the Canadian Kennel Club a call then because they were both under the impression that he was a purebred Golden Retriever 
She was pretty embarrassed - I felt better!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I had someone ask me at the first show I went to if Jack was a goldendoodle because of his wavy puppy coat. I took that as ignorance rather than rudeness, though. 

I did, however, just had someone tell me on Sunday at Petco that Jack has such a "HUGE head" and he'd "seen a dog who needed to grow into his feet, but never seen a dog who needed to grow into his head" before Jack. He kept going on and on about it. Little does he know that I actually wouldn't mind Jack having a more masculine/substantial/filled out head. LOL

I don't know why the guy made such a big deal, Jack looks totally normal to me. (hee hee)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> I am always told what a "pretty" dog Timber is.
> This really annoys my hubby but doesn't bother me, I tend to agree with the statement
> 
> When he was a puppy, I did get asked alot what kind of dog he was.
> ...


OMG, that photo of Timber is adorable!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I had someone ask me at the first show I went to if Jack was a goldendoodle because of his wavy puppy coat. I took that as ignorance rather than rudeness, though.
> 
> I did, however, just had someone tell me on Sunday at Petco that Jack has such a "HUGE head" and he'd "seen a dog who needed to grow into his feet, but never seen a dog who needed to grow into his head" before Jack. He kept going on and on about it. Little does he know that I actually wouldn't mind Jack having a more masculine/substantial/filled out head. LOL
> 
> I don't know why the guy made such a big deal, Jack looks totally normal to me. (hee hee)


Hahaha nice one! Good thing this guy never saw my bro's pup! His nickname was "Big Head" when he was a puppy but he was always so adorable.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I always get people calling Finn a labrador and a few times when I say no he's a golden retriever people have said "Oh yeah same thing" haha. I wouldn't be insulted I just think they clearly haven't got a clue about dogs.

I too have gotten funny looks from friends or family I am walking with when I go into the shop on a walk and buy a bottle of water just for Finn.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I try and keep all things in perspective, the Lady that thought Jade was aggressive had a smaller dog, the people that are perceived to make rude comments have a smaller mind ho hum they are not people whose opinions I would value so would certainly not upset me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

KathyF said:


> Vixen, I found that almost everyone in the UK called my dog a Labrador, even when I'd just told them she was a Golden--"Hey, come look at this Labrador!" they'd say. I didn't find it rude, merely uninformed. In fact, I assume that people here refer to any retriever breed as a Labrador as a generic name. There are so many differences between American and British English, it wouldn't surprise me. Even our dog food, which was advertised as being especially for Labradors, had a picture of a Golden on the package!
> 
> If anyone from the UK can enlighten me on this, I'd appreciate it!


I'm in the uk

uninfromed is not good anothe for me, if they refered to him as a retriever then thats fine, but a Ladrabor, ther not even closely related breed.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

When Jamie was about 18 months old the vet looked at him and said "he has a nice sized head but his legs never grew". He is probably on the short size for a golden but I almost switched vets after that!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My cousin likes to make snide remarks about Flora because she can be a little overwhelming towards people who aren't dog people (AKA crazy people.) When I was telling her about my trip home last week to visit my parents she said in a very sarcastic voice, "Oh, I'm sure your mom was just _thrilled _to see Flora."

I was like, "Yeah, actually, she was." She was!

And a lot of people around mistake Flora for a boy but we're okay with that.  I need to buy her a hot pink collar with unicorns on it or something.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*It is a running joke*

People say Finn is part pittie all the time. It's the blocky head


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The rudest thing I remember is when a mother _sent_ her 2 year old over to pet my big (70lb) puppy Lucky as I yelled 'NOOOOOOOOOO". The 2 year old got scratched by a loving and brutal pup, I crashed on my butt trying to control him and the mother grabbed her child and said "OH, I didn't realize he was UNTRAINED".

I was so mad. Dang right he was untrained. That's why I said 'NOOOOOOO"


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

At the vet's last week (and I do love my vet), a new office member checked me out. Instead of giving me total and checking me out, she said, "Are you prepared to see what the damage is?" Seriously? I felt that she was suggesting I couldn't afford my bill! If it was someone I had spoken with before or said in more teasing tone, it wouldn't have bugged me one bit. But from an unchatty new person and in such a serious manner, it caught me off guard and felt rude.


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Ranger constantly gets called a girl. I have people telling me all the time how "pretty" "she" is but I just laugh it off and sometimes correct, sometimes not. They always say it's because his face is so fine featured and "feminine"!!
> 
> Now I'm worried about getting him a silk martingale collar from Karma Charms..._everyone _will think he's a girl! I personally think he has a very masculine face...though that could be because that masculine face is always burping in my vicinity!


People are confused I think. LoL. I told a neighbor of mine, "This is William." He replied, "Oh, she's such a pretty dog." Huh.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe people don't think the gender of the dog is important? It used to drive me nuts when I was teaching riding lessons and people would call the geldings "she" or "her" for some reason. 

Oh, and Ranger got called a lab this morning! That's a new one...person didn't believe me when I said flat/golden cross. Apparently flat coat retrievers don't exist!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I guess I just don't think whether a person calls my girl a boy or my boy a girl is too devastating. I've found that often, a person simply says what they are used to - ie they have a girl, so "she" is what they automatically/reflexively say. I don't think it is necessarily rude.

A frankly, not a lot of people _know _what a Flat Coat is. Not everyone is a "dog person". It really doesn't mean that they are rude.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Pointgold - It doesn't bother me when people mistake my dog for a girl. I don't expect them to know unless he walks over and lifts a leg. I was referring to when people KNOW the gender of an animal and keep getting it wrong. In fact, my post was about people I had taught for years still calling the geldings "she" and "her" when they knew better. To me, that's like going up to a woman and calling her "sir".

I should clarify my flat-coat comment. I didn't find the guy rude when he called Ranger a lab. You're right, there aren't a lot of flat coats out and about. When I said Ranger is a flat/golden retriever cross, the guy thought I was making up a new breed. He kept repeating how he'd never heard of that before and was I positive? Because he'd "never heard of it and that's weird"...kept repeating himself and telling me I had a lab cross. 

So you're right; the comment wasn't rude and I should have explained it better so people didn't think I was insulted by it. It was the attitude after the comment that bugged me. If I met a new breed of dog I'd never heard of, I wouldn't automatically assume I'm the be-all, end-all of dog knowledge and try to correct the owner. But then I guess I'm not as rude as so many people I'm in contact with.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had people tell me that my Cocasse is skinny. It never really fazed me much except one time. Lord knows I can stand to lose a pound or two or ten but this one young lady who could easily stand to lose a good 100 pounds screamed out "Ewwww, your dog is sooooo skinny!". I almost blurted out "What, he's not fat enough to make it on your table" but walked away instead.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> The rudest comment I ever got was right here on this forum, from someone no longer here, thankfully, who said that my dogs were "overdone and oversized", and "made her throw up in her mouth."



:--appalled:

Are you kidding me??? I have only seen pictures of your pups of course, but they are B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I guess I just don't think whether a person calls my girl a boy or my boy a girl is too devastating. I've found that often, a person simply says what they are used to - ie they have a girl, so "she" is what they automatically/reflexively say. I don't think it is necessarily rude.


This is so true. My parents have only ever had female dogs and my mom (who obviously knows that Jack is a male) always, and I mean every time, calls him a "she." It's just a habit.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

It takes an awful lot to offend me... it seems that most of the comments people have posted are just others not being well informed...
There are many people who are just not dog people and would not be able to tell a lab from a shorter haired golden, or a whippet and greyhound, etc...

Even boy or girl..? Unless they get down on the ground and look up ::curtain: there is no easy well to tell...

Most people are well intentioned and do not mean to offend... (that's my take on it anyway)... I would prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt... and inform them nicely...

NOW, if someone is particularly snarky or says a personal hateful thing about my dogs.....then there's gonna be trouble!!!!!  :argue:

Most people think I am overboard about my dogs, but I personally don't care.... They can do what they want, and I will do as I please....
I have had people make remarks about the money I have spent (still spending) on Rusty's chemo.... No one has said anything really nasty, just comments like "I would never spend that kind of money on a dog", etc...


Well, to a lot of people, they are just dogs...... to others, like the people here, they are our family, fuzzy ones, but our kids, companions, friends, and we love them just as much as our two legged peoples...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

two, one dog related, one not. when my oldest daughter was a baby, about 6 months old, we were at the laundromat doing clothes, and this woman walks up to me, and says to me, that's a bad habit, she was sucking on her thumb, you should stop her from doing that, I looked up and there she was, 9 months pregnant smoking a cigarette...I was just shocked and didn't know what to say and she walked away...

just this past winter when rachel was so sick we were at the vet to get her blood tested to see if her white blood cell count was better and there was this older lady there and we were talking to her about the various surgeries rachel her with her knees, etc...and she says kind of under her breath after I said, my poor girl..she said, well, if you would stop cutting on her she would get better...I was once again in shock and didn't respond...what did she think I just let the vet cut on her for no reason??


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> This is so true. My parents have only ever had female dogs and my mom (who obviously knows that Jack is a male) always, and I mean every time, calls him a "she." It's just a habit.


My MIL does the same thing and I just crack up laughing because Darby is so obviously a boy. It's just habit, I always had male cats and she calls Mellie a he, heck I sometimes forget and will say Good Girl to Darby or Good Boy to Kirby.... senior moments!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok there's three..or four.Most of then not so offensive,but one is.(the first)
So i was 10-crazy about all animals.Michael-my first dog got lost,my grandmother was watching me and Alexander(my brother)at the time.So i'm crying and surching for him everywhere,and granny sais...''don't cry dear,we'll buy another dog-a better one'':no::no::no: I then sat on the street and told i would not go home without MY dog.I think i gave here quite a run that night...:doh: We found him.She knows better now.
Second one is with Bell.Three months old,at the vet for a second shot.The nurse ask me:''what's the puppy's name?'' to sign him in.I reply"Bell.''She says amazed-''wasn't he a boy???!!''The my father turns Bell's...well,let's say belly at her and says,very offended:''He still is''I died laughing.He picked his name.::
Today at the vets he got called a labrador for a firs time in a year-labradors never sit still,one vet says....:doh::curtain: Here's my labrador.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Non dog related, but almost 30 years ago our younger son was born at 24 weeks, weighing 1 lb 12 1/2 oz. I couldn't go into the NICU since I was running a fever so I was in a wheelchair outside looking thru the glass with DH when an older lady stopped to look in, and said... "OMG, how awful. Why don't they just pull the plug and let that baby die!" My passive kind hearted hubby almost decked her. I was a basket case at best and that nearly sent me over the edge. On the bright side, that little bundle is now a husband, father and physician.... and one of the lights of my life.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i don't think i've ever gotten a truly rude comment about Faith. the closest was a batshit crazy neighbor we had who kept telling all the other neighbors that she was calling animal control on me to tell them how i was starving my dog. 

no one ever showed up at the house, so i can only assume she never actually called, just kept saying she was going to.

i tried to speak to her about it once, and i will freely admit that i wasn't very nice (i believe i opened with "what's this s*hit i hear about you calling animal control on me?"), but she just turned around and walked in the other direction. from that day on, any time she saw us out walking she'd do a 180 and make sure we didn't pass each other.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Non dog related, but almost 30 years ago our younger son was born at 24 weeks, weighing 1 lb 12 1/2 oz. I couldn't go into the NICU since I was running a fever so I was in a wheelchair outside looking thru the glass with DH when an older lady stopped to look in, and said... "OMG, how awful. Why don't they just pull the plug and let that baby die!" My passive kind hearted hubby almost decked her. I was a basket case at best and that nearly sent me over the edge. On the bright side, that little bundle is now a husband, father and physician.... and one of the lights of my life.


What a mean and cruel woman she must have been. Having worked in an NICU 30 years ago I know what you were going through back then. How wonderful (and that is quite an understatement as I'm sure you can attest to) that your son turned out to be a fine young man. Kudos to you.

And for my rude comment, it came just 2 days ago. We recently adopted a 6 year old golden, Jaxson. Not completely sure of his history but I suspect he was left outside for long periods of time with his tennis balls. His face is white and his teeth are worn. My neighbor (who, by the way, just irresponsibly bred her unregistered, uncleared golden) commented, "Oh my, he looks so much older. I thought he was around 9!" I wanted to deck her. Jaxson is one of the kindest, sweetest dogs I have ever owned....no thanks to his previous owner I'm sure.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I guess I just don't think whether a person calls my girl a boy or my boy a girl is too devastating. I've found that often, a person simply says what they are used to - ie they have a girl, so "she" is what they automatically/reflexively say. I don't think it is necessarily rude.


Jasper is shorter and "prettier" than Danny so he is always mistaken for a girl. I never correct the people, if they ask their names I tell them and they figure it out themselves, otherwise he has no clue he's being called a girl so it's no big deal to me. If someone asks me if they are boyfriend/girlfriend, I do say that they are brothers.

Regarding Ranger and someone calling him a lab mix, I did have a lab golden mix who looked just like Ranger, without the beautiful silky coat. She had a very coarse coat.

We had a long haired black golden retriever mix who came into the rescue. I was next to the fosters during an adoptathon and they were telling people that she was a flat coated golden retriever and insisting that it was a breed that they found while doing some research. Fortunately, they fell in love with her and foster failed so we didn't have to explain that there was no such breed to an adopter.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I work with a guy who will always comment about Simon's "one brain cell". 
He keeps insisting that goldens are dumb.
So far, I have kept quiet, but only because I don't want to be on-call 24-7!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Just remembered a while ago Finn went running up to a friend of mine soon after ha had lost his hair and his skin turned black (hormone problem) my friend just looked at him and said "why does your dog look like a disease?". I just laughed I know a lot of people who aren't into animals so don't let things like that get to me.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Ignorant, actually. The dog she was referring to is a specialty winning champion, and most assuredly _not _oversized, nor "overdone".


the Pud and I think your pups are bootifull!!

As for the Pud, I don't remember anybody ever being rude to her. In fact, everybody loves the Pud and she makes friends faster than a turd can collect flies. People always approach us and ask about her, and the Pudden loves it and smiles and wriggles and meets everybody and performs her tricks.

Maybe it's just that her Mama is blind and deaf w. love and wouldn't hear if anybody was acually rude.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she does get the "what mix is she" quite often. Mama and Pudden are not offended. Mama likes to say that she is "half badger and half kangaroo", since airs above the ground as well as below-ground excavations are her specialty


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

momtoMax said:


> Hmm, well I think it happened at Knobels earlier this year. Max is a BIG boy but he's still in puppy mentality. I don't think strangers get that from him. In fact, when I say he's a bit over a year, most people are like, wow, he's big for a year old!
> 
> So the comment. We were walking around and stopped at the car ride. There is this bench right in front of a little creek that runs past. My Max has a thing for water. There was a woman sitting on one side and another 30 year old woman sitting on the other side, leaving a space in the middle. Max saw the water and jumped up onto the bench and started to look over it and as I was trying to get him down, starting to apologize, the 30 year old gets up and says, "Really nice lady, learn to train your dog." I was going to say sorry but then I got angry and said "whatever" in classic "up yours" tone. Man, even the lady whose pants he peed on didn't say anything that mean - although, if you were counting dirty looks - well, we'd be covered in mud.


I'm trying to work this out...Max jumped on someone and peed on someone's pants and you think it was rude of her to say "really nice lady, learn to train your dog?"

yodel di yo - I think you got off easy


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

I often get asked if Lily is an Irish Setter. But besides that I have only had really one rude comment made about my girl. A few months ago, Lily's breeder had a small puppy reunion. We all met at this nice park down in Miami, and this park was mainly a dog park and had access to Biscayne Bay. So of course all the pups had to go for a swim, and even though leashes were required at this park we had permission by the park securty guard to take them off leash for a swim. Anyway, long story short some guy was running by, and I guess Lily just sensed something about him that was off. Lily ran up to him (left 10 feet of space between herself and him) and barked, then ran back to me. The guy started yelling at me saying that my Lily is a terror and that she lunged and tried biting him. Now, I understand that some people are afraid of dogs, so I quickly put her on a leash. But, my breeder was pissed b/c the guy had lied about what Lily really did. The runner called the cops on my Lily, and luckily both cops that came out were K9 police and clearly saw that Lily was a pup and was well behaved besides the bark. Does this count as a rude comment?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I took Flip to an obedience trial when he was 6 months. I know the people we were crated near, although not that well. It was their first time to ever see Flip. I was practicing with Flip, having him walk backward. One of the ladies (who shows her goldens in obedience and rally) turned around and I could hear her tell the group, "yeah, she's taught that puppy a lot of things, but she has to to do something with all that energy. I could never live with a dog like that."

I was really ticked off that she thought she knew what my dog was like to live with based on the fact that he knew how to back up (well she was right, he is high energy, but she couldn't know that by that fact that he can back up!). So later I made a point of sitting down right in front of them and putting Flip on my lap, where he calmly laid down. And someone from the group said "he's actually pretty calm, isn't he?"

I told her "oh yeah, a lot of field line goldens are known for having lots of drive for work but then hitting the off switch when they're done."

So I wasn't being completely honest....at that age the only off switch Flip had was when he was asleep (the being still on my lap was a trained behavior), but lots of goldens are known for that and I was still really ticked and wanted to prove a point.

I think she was really just jealous. :


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker is always mistaken as a female. I think it is because he is within the standard, and not overweight. I had one woman practically insist he was not well bred and overweight because her boy was much taller and lankier. I had others insist he is not pure bread (just for you PG ! ), and part chow (due to his treat spot). I have also had psycho grandmothers yell at their grand children not to go near him because he will knock them over, even though he is on a loose leash and under control. Yet they go on to gush over the spastic, untrained, little yapper that is straining at the end of his flexi-lead. 

But on all the wonderful comments from educated golden owners make up for those idiots-


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

"Oh my God, what are those dogs? They are so UGLY!" about Borzois or Greyhounds or Whippets. I can't say I was offended, though. Not everyone has taste for the finer and more elegant things in life!

I have been guilty of telling people their dogs are fat, but only if they are.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pudden said:


> I'm trying to work this out...Max jumped on someone and peed on someone's pants and you think it was rude of her to say "really nice lady, learn to train your dog?"
> 
> yodel di yo - I think you got off easy


 
Agreed. Just because we might adore our dogs does not mean that everyone else does, and we cannot impose them upon others and simply expect that WE are entirely in the right... Not everyone is a dog lover, that does not automatically make them rude. While I love my dogs, I don't have a problem not taking them into any restaurant or store that I want to, for example. And if any of my dogs jumped up on someone, let alone eliminated on them. I'd be mortified! I'd be offering to pay for dry cleaning and apologizing like crazy! Ill-mannered dogs in public make it extremely difficult for all dog owners to have access - even those who are impecably trained.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When I called my own mother to let her know Barkley had cancer she replied "oh, I'm so sorry IT is the GOOD dog, and not the BAD dog", meaning, she was sorry Barkley was diagnosed and not Toby, because Toby is more energetic and more mischievous around the house. I was in total shock over that comment when she added something to the effect of you aren't going to replace him are you because you should only have one dog. I finally found my voice, told her that her comments were totally inappropriate and I was so appalled I was going to say good bye before I said something I might regret. The next day she called back, obviously realizing her "mistake", but not mentioning anything about it, all concerned about Barkley and his condition. I didn't bother to let her know we were going to actually spend money on him by doing chemotherapy. I've been out of her house for decades (thankfully), so it's not like I really need her advice on how to live my life or how many dogs I need...

Family, you love them, but sometimes you wonder....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Really, the rudest comments I have gotten about my dogs were from family. Especially my sister.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Agreed. Just because we might adore our dogs does not mean that everyone else does, and we cannot impose them upon others and simply expect that WE are entirely in the right... Not everyone is a dog lover, that does not automatically make them rude. While I love my dogs, I don't have a problem not taking them into any restaurant or store that I want to, for example. And if any of my dogs jumped up on someone, let alone eliminated on them. I'd be mortified! I'd be offering to pay for dry cleaning and apologizing like crazy! Ill-mannered dogs in public make it extremely difficult for all dog owners to have access - even those who are impecably trained.


I would be horrified if my dog peed on someone! Yesterday I took my two for a swim and a man was sitting by the water eating his lunch. 
The dogs were off lead and ignored the man but headed straight into the water and began to play. The man said in a very annoyed tone "I do not want to get splashed." 

It did piss me off but he had every right to sit by the water. He clearly wasn't a dog lover so I called the dogs out and walked around for about 5 mins. When we came back he was leaving so we had our swim then.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I would be horrified if my dog peed on someone! Yesterday I took my two for a swim and a man was sitting by the water eating his lunch.
> The dogs were off lead and ignored the man but headed straight into the water and began to play. The man said in a very annoyed tone "I do not want to get splashed."
> 
> It did piss me off but he had every right to sit by the water. He clearly wasn't a dog lover so I called the dogs out and walked around for about 5 mins. When we came back he was leaving so we had our swim then.


 
And that is simple courtesy. Honestly, as much as I love dogs, I have been annoyed by the behavior of people with dogs in public places who think that they have more rights than others there who do not, and am embarrassed that they enforce a perception that non-dog folks have that we are all inconsiderate and have unruly dogs.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Willow got one the other day from a neighbors mother,as she pulled up she had her car window down after saying hi to me she then looked at willow and said hello to you too Beast,i still have the bite marks in my lip.
then to add insult to injury even after i told her that SHE was not a beast,
she said HE is. HE does the pink diamond collar not give it away,even more bite marks in my lip.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Agreed. Just because we might adore our dogs does not mean that everyone else does, and we cannot impose them upon others and simply expect that WE are entirely in the right... Not everyone is a dog lover, that does not automatically make them rude. While I love my dogs, I don't have a problem not taking them into any restaurant or store that I want to, for example. And if any of my dogs jumped up on someone, let alone eliminated on them. I'd be mortified! I'd be offering to pay for dry cleaning and apologizing like crazy! Ill-mannered dogs in public make it extremely difficult for all dog owners to have access - even those who are impecably trained.


 
I'm just seeing this. To Pudden, he jumped up on the bench and that wasn't the right thing for him to do, but he's still learning. I was starting to apologize and pulling him down and the lady was curt and rude so I was rude back. To the lady who wasn't awful, I told her that I was really sorry about him jumping up next to her, that he was young yet and learning, I was sorry to disturb her. She said that was okay and started petting Max. I would have apologized to the rude woman but she didn't give me the chance and personally, I'm not going to ostrasize myself to someone who is like that towards me.

As for the peeing incident, the lady was leaning over him and he was on his belly. He likely did it out of excitement/submissive/added to the fact that maybe he was holding it in for a while and I did profusely apologize to her. That was an accident and accidents happen - he'd never done that to anyone else petting him and it wasn't like he was trying to be awful towards her - he couldn't help it. Now that has happened, I don't plan on letting this happen again. However, I don't consider Max ill mannered and quite honestly, I don't appreciate the comments I've gotten and PG, suggesting that my Max is some ill mannered beast that is out there ruining places for good, well mannered dogs like yours - I'm guessing - just another chance for you to be ignorant to me - that will teach me for taking someone off of ignore - back on you go. I mean, maybe you are just meanspirited and rude to everyone but really, it doesn't feel that way from where I'm standing. 

To those of you who have perfect dogs that have never jumped on something they should not have, or chewed up something they should not have, or did something in public that they should not have at any time in their young life and feel that it's okay to ostrasize someone whose dog isn't and put them in the box of "evil irresponsible owners of awful dogs" - that is unfair and really stinks of you IMO. Gee, I've been on here how long? How many posts have I made? I would think most people would have picked up enough about me so know that's not who I am and that's not who Max is. I'll admit my feelings are hurt - I should expect certain posts from PG - doesn't mean they don't hurt and hurt a million times over when people jump on a bandwagon of "how awful of a dog owner and person you are, Jenn, taking your ill mannered awful dog in public and ruining it for the rest of us good mannered dog owners."


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

tanyac said:


> In fact, my family still tease me about the time I offered the dogs the water from the bottle in the car at the end of a walk before any of them. .


If they would think about it, they would realize that PEOPLE are perfectly capable of getting bottles of water and opening them themselves. The dogs must wait until their human helps them. 

So, it is perfectly reasonable for you to get the dogs water and not them.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thought of this thread today. Jersey frequently gets referred to as "she" by random strangers. I've gotten used to it, and don't necessarily consider it all that rude... though it does grate on me just a little.

So today at an agility trial, this woman said "She's...." something I can't remember, then thought better of it and asked if he was a boy or a girl. When I told her she said "Well, I can't see your pee-pee, but you're a handsome boy anyway." Apparently this was Jersey's breaking point. He promptly hit the grass and rolled over to show her all his, um, equipment. I almost fell over laughing!!! He stayed there spread-eagle for a good 10 seconds before he popped back up... LOL.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> I'm just seeing this. To Pudden, he jumped up on the bench and that wasn't the right thing for him to do, but he's still learning. I was starting to apologize and pulling him down and the lady was curt and rude so I was rude back. To the lady who wasn't awful, I told her that I was really sorry about him jumping up next to her, that he was young yet and learning, I was sorry to disturb her. She said that was okay and started petting Max. I would have apologized to the rude woman but she didn't give me the chance and personally, I'm not going to ostrasize myself to someone who is like that towards me.
> 
> As for the peeing incident, the lady was leaning over him and he was on his belly. He likely did it out of excitement/submissive/added to the fact that maybe he was holding it in for a while and I did profusely apologize to her. That was an accident and accidents happen - he'd never done that to anyone else petting him and it wasn't like he was trying to be awful towards her - he couldn't help it. Now that has happened, I don't plan on letting this happen again. However, I don't consider Max ill mannered and quite honestly, I don't appreciate the comments I've gotten and PG, suggesting that my Max is some ill mannered beast that is out there ruining places for good, well mannered dogs like yours - I'm guessing - just another chance for you to be ignorant to me - that will teach me for taking someone off of ignore - back on you go. I mean, maybe you are just meanspirited and rude to everyone but really, it doesn't feel that way from where I'm standing.
> 
> To those of you who have perfect dogs that have never jumped on something they should not have, or chewed up something they should not have, or did something in public that they should not have at any time in their young life and feel that it's okay to ostrasize someone whose dog isn't and put them in the box of "evil irresponsible owners of awful dogs" - that is unfair and really stinks of you IMO. Gee, I've been on here how long? How many posts have I made? I would think most people would have picked up enough about me so know that's not who I am and that's not who Max is. I'll admit my feelings are hurt - I should expect certain posts from PG - doesn't mean they don't hurt and hurt a million times over when people jump on a bandwagon of "how awful of a dog owner and person you are, Jenn, taking your ill mannered awful dog in public and ruining it for the rest of us good mannered dog owners."


 
Puhleeze... read your original version of the incident. Frankly, I was responding to Pudden, having quoted that version, agreeing with her. It had nothing whatsoever to do with who wrote it. I'd have felt exactly the same way no matter who it was. I wasn't looking for a chance to be "ignorant to you". Take away your name, Max's name, whatever - your original telling of the incident warrented the replies.
And I stand by what I wrote - anyone who does any kind of competition with dogs will attest to how difficult it is to find venues and hotels, etc, to do dog events, and ditto simply being able to take dogs in public. And it IS ill-mannered, untrained dogs and inconsiderate owners who make it so - whether fellow exhibitors or pet owners.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Even well trained dogs have their moments. Doesn't mean that their owners are being irresponsible or inconsiderate...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, she said he jumped up on the empty spot in the middle of the bench - not on the woman. There's a BIG difference there, IMO.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> So today at an agility trial, this woman said "She's...." something I can't remember, then thought better of it and asked if he was a boy or a girl. When I told her she said "Well, I can't see your pee-pee, but you're a handsome boy anyway." Apparently this was Jersey's breaking point. He promptly hit the grass and rolled over to show her all his, um, equipment. I almost fell over laughing!!! He stayed there spread-eagle for a good 10 seconds before he popped back up... LOL.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Oh my gosh that is freakin' CLASSIC!!! We get asked this SO much. I'm going to teach Vito to show his "equipment" on command, hahaha.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Even well trained dogs have their moments. Doesn't mean that their owners are being irresponsible or inconsiderate...


 
True, however, someone not particularly liking it doesn't automatically make them rude, either. 

I hadn't even read the post that Pudden was referring to, and didn't know who wrote it. There _are_ a few dogs here named "Max" ... I _did _read it after MomtoMax determined that I was purposely being "ignorant to her", which I absolutely was not. Pudden's summation was a fairly accurate condensed version of it.

I was responding to THIS:

Originally Posted by *Pudden*  
_I'm trying to work this out...Max jumped on someone and peed on someone's pants and you think it was rude of her to say "really nice lady, learn to train your dog?"

yodel di yo - I think you got off easy _


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nixietink said:


> Oh my gosh that is freakin' CLASSIC!!! We get asked this SO much. I'm going to teach Vito to show his "equipment" on command, hahaha.


 
LOL, use the command "are you a boy or a girl?"


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

momtoMax/Pointgold - there's a big difference between an untrained dog and a dog who's getting trained, but is still young. It's certainly doesn't sound like momtoMax was standing around doing nothing while her dog ran wild, lifting his leg on everyone or was oblivious to the fact. It sounds like an accident happened and while I'm sure the lady who was peed on was annoyed, it *was* an accident and things happen when you're around dogs. Trained or not.

Goldens don't come out of the womb trained...I'm sure every dog has had accidents/embarrassing moments during the years of work/sweat/effort to get a well-trained dog.

Momtomax - Ranger peed on my then-boyfriend's mom's tomato plants the very first time I brought him over there and not 2 min after I promised he wouldn't. In front of 30 very non-dog friendly people. But instead of being nonchalant and "it's no big deal" - which is what I think Pointgold is referring to when she says irresponsible owners - I apologized profusely and tried to make things better by hosing the dog pee of the tomatos that were later served in our salads. Sounds like you had the right attitude by apologizing as well. As to the witchy woman who wouldn't let you - she probably wouldn't have listened even if you had had time to apologize.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't find PG's post personally attacking anyone. I understand the trials of training a rowdy young dog but have to agree that a 'large for one yr old golden' is BIG and can be a very frightening event for someone that may not like dogs or that may be afraid of them. It was an accident but I think the women had every right to be upset, as said we can't expect everyone to love our pets as we do. I don't think it was the jumping up as much as the peeing that was so alarming.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

see, I thought he jumped and peed on the _same_ woman.... 

when I first got the Pud she was one of the most ill-mannered dogs I'd ever seen. Mama was practically prostrate with embarassment for the first year or so... Mama heard all the responses from the very understanding to the very irate, but Mama always agreed that it was our fault :yes:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Enzo's mom and Ranger, thank you for your understanding! I took a few days to come back to this thread because I was upset. 

To PG, I don't understand how you figure that going on and on about iresponsible dog owners ruining it for everyone referring to my Max as your jumping board isn't aimed at me and my dog? I mean, it would be completely different if you had said anywhere in your post that you didn't mean Max and I - but to irresponsible owners in general. Because when there is a post about me and my dog and you go on and on and on about completely irresponsible owners and ill mannered dogs - it's an obvious link. 

I hope that Max gets better and better at being good as he gets older - it's a long road!! Overall, he's gotten much better - he has his moments, and it's so comforting to know that other dogs have had moments as well!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Thanks Enzo's mom and Ranger, thank you for your understanding! I took a few days to come back to this thread because I was upset.
> 
> To PG, I don't understand how you figure that going on and on about iresponsible dog owners ruining it for everyone referring to my Max as your jumping board isn't aimed at me and my dog? I mean, it would be completely different if you had said anywhere in your post that you didn't mean Max and I - but to irresponsible owners in general. Because when there is a post about me and my dog and you go on and on and on about completely irresponsible owners and ill mannered dogs - it's an obvious link.
> 
> I hope that Max gets better and better at being good as he gets older - it's a long road!! Overall, he's gotten much better - he has his moments, and it's so comforting to know that other dogs have had moments as well!!


Seriously. You need to let it go. I didn't even know it was you, and as I said, I'd have said the same things NO MATTER WHO it was.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Really, the rudest comments I have gotten about my dogs were from family. Especially my sister.


Same here, but with me it's my dad. I'd need a completely separate thread if I were going to mention all the remarks he's made that have ticked me off.
We're very close and he always means well - he just doesn't always "get it." He thinks mom and I are completely off our rockers when it comes to the dogs. The amount of money we spend and the way we "cater to them" completely baffles him. He's always loved my dogs, loves to visit and play with them, but at the end of the day, to him, they're just dogs.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> .... but at the end of the day, to him, they're just dogs.


Heh, heh... well he is right, they are just dogs. I happen to be one of those people that think being "just a dog" is preferable to being "just a human". Well actually I prefer dogs to humans unless your a "dog person" like me - then your really close to being "just a dog"!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Surely not intentionally rude but kind of funny...
I went to a golden specialty show that was held outdoors not very far from where I live once. I brought my folding chair and my boy Jester with me to quietly watch all of the beautiful show goldens. Only one person said one word to me. She was a handler (I think?) who happened to be standing next to us. She looked down at Jester, then looked up at me and said..."Bitch?" Now, I know that this word is commonly used by show people and breeders to refer to a female dog...duh...but I (being the newbie and outsider amongst this group) was so taken aback by the comment and that someone actually spoke to me that I started sputtering..."Huh? Oh...no...he's a boy dog." I think she actually rolled her eyes as she walked away. I leaned down, covered Jester's ears, kissed him on his head and said "Don't worry...you don't look like a girl." :


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Heh, heh... well he is right, they are just dogs. I happen to be one of those people that think being "just a dog" is preferable to being "just a human". Well actually I prefer dogs to humans unless your a "dog person" like me - then your really close to being "just a dog"!!


LOL. Exactly!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

People often think Selka is a girl and I laugh and say it's because he is so pretty! I take it as a compliment.
He does look like a girl next to Gunner since Gunner has the big boxy head.

Mom to Max, I think from your first post it was easy to jump to conclusions about what happened when Max jumped up on the bench and also peed on someone. After you explained, it was obviously very different. He didn't just walk up to someone and lift his leg, he was lying on his back in a submissive position. 

And to be honest, if a big dog jumped on a bench where I was sitting I might be irritated too, especially if the person didn't apologize. (I understand the woman jumped up and left)

Obviously both dogs and humans make mistakes and it is important to apologize when those things happen. 

But you have to admit there are many people out there who do not train their dogs and allow them carte blanche and just look at you like "What can you do?" when their dog is being inappropriate etc.

I do take my boys into stores where I live, outdoor cafes and shops in Estes Park where they are welcome. I would never take them anywhere that were not dog friendly. But my boys are very well trained and have excellent manners. If they didn't, I wouldn't take them around people who might not like dogs until they were well trained. I also do not take Gunner to places like Petco,Petsmart or dog parks because he doesn't like strange dogs and for everyone's benefit, that wouldn't be appropriate at all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Surely not intentionally rude but kind of funny...
> I went to a golden specialty show that was held outdoors not very far from where I live once. I brought my folding chair and my boy Jester with me to quietly watch all of the beautiful show goldens. Only one person said one word to me. She was a handler (I think?) who happened to be standing next to us. She looked down at Jester, then looked up at me and said..."Bitch?" Now, I know that this word is commonly used by show people and breeders to refer to a female dog...duh...but I (being the newbie and outsider amongst this group) was so taken aback by the comment and that someone actually spoke to me that I started sputtering..."Huh? Oh...no...he's a boy dog." I think she actually rolled her eyes as she walked away. I leaned down, covered Jester's ears, kissed him on his head and said "Don't worry...you don't look like a girl." :


Funny about comments at dog shows! I too had no clue about them when they had a large show at a junior college across the road from our former subdivision. The campus walking trail was our walking route so we stumbled upon it walking our curly golden Beau. He had curly fur, including his ears, and curly whiskers and eyebrows. We were sitting, watching and a dog show lady walked up to me and asked me how I got his fur so curly. I replied, uh, nothing, God did that. The look I got was classic as she stuck her nose hair in the air, turned on her heels and walked away. Surely she didn't think I sat down for hours and curled his fur with a curling iron! We snickered about that episode for years.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This isn't rude, but a LOT of people (particularly black people) ask me if Flora is mean or if she bites. I always laugh and go, "if anything, she's TOO friendly!" and then the people are all over Flora, and she's all over them.

It's funny, because back home in IL I don't think I ever once had someone ask me if Flora bit or if she was mean. Down here it's common, and I suppose it's maybe because there's more untrained/abused animals down here that do have a tendency to be aggressive.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> This isn't rude, but a LOT of people (particularly black people) ask me if Flora is mean or if she bites. I always laugh and go, "if anything, she's TOO friendly!" and then the people are all over Flora, and she's all over them.
> 
> It's funny, because back home in IL I don't think I ever once had someone ask me if Flora bit or if she was mean. Down here it's common, and I suppose it's maybe because there's more untrained/abused animals down here that do have a tendency to be aggressive.


I get that comment a lot here as well, from all colors of people, all ages. My rule of thumb is if they look like they might hurt me or my dog(s) the answer is yes, this is a vicious dog, but if they appear to be friendly and non-threatening I tell them no, but Toby will kiss you.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I get that comment a lot here as well, from all colors of people, all ages. My rule of thumb is if they look like they might hurt me or my dog(s) the answer is yes, this is a vicious dog, but if they appear to be friendly and non-threatening I tell them no, but Toby will kiss you.



That's my response, too...when we take Maggie to Ohio, strangers run up and love all over here...here, if she glances at someone, they scream "get your dog, get your dog!!" My rule of thumb is "the people who are up to no good are afraid of my dog." But, Maggie chased off a kid breaking into a car when she was 3 months old...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Honestly, I can say that I have never received any rude comments about my dogs (not to my face anyway). People that know me, know better than to diss my dogs!!! Having said that, after the display my precious little angels, Austin and Lincoln, put on at the vet's office yesterday....I'm guessing there may have been a few made upon our departure!!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Seriously. You need to let it go. I didn't even know it was you, and as I said, I'd have said the same things NO MATTER WHO it was.


You know I was going to ignore this and just leave you on my list but I just can't help myself. You DID know it was me. My comment was in the box above Pudden's comment so for you to say you didn't even know who she was responding to is a complete and obvious lie. I don't get over people being awful and rude towards me in an instant, sorry to tell you. But on the bright side, no worries- I do believe you would have been that rude and mean to anyone now, not just me - if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> You know I was going to ignore this and just leave you on my list but I just can't help myself. You DID know it was me. My comment was in the box above Pudden's comment so for you to say you didn't even know who she was responding to is a complete and obvious lie. I don't get over people being awful and rude towards me in an instant, sorry to tell you. But on the bright side, no worries- I do believe you would have been that rude and mean to anyone now, not just me - if that makes you feel better.


Wow. Honestly, you've really got it completely wrong. _I didn't read your post. I did NOT know it was you._ I didn't read your post in this thread until you went off about me having attacked you or something. I venture to guess that you make LOTS of posts on this forum, and I don't often read them, either. If I did, and my mission were to take every chance to be mean and rude to you, as you somehow believe, I'd have missed so many opportunities. :uhoh: I hope that you can overcome this, because it is simply not the case.
But, if it does make you feel better to think that my life is devoted to being mean and rude to you, or anyone else, that's yours to own.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I can only think of two times, and both weren't not really "rude" just misinformed. We live right in the middle of two football ovals. (Not NFL or "Soccer" for the US and UK people. Lol.) The local club, and the state club. Often when I take Ori for a walk, there's a football game/practice of youngster's at the local one. One time, returning for a walk, a group of teens passed and on the opposite side of the road and pointed (I believe ori was about 3 months at this point) yelling "Look! Labrador!"

Another time, on a different walk going up the road to visit his Nana and Papa (my parents) another group of teens followed us and were arguing about whether he was a Labrador or Golden, they asked me, and with a friendly reply answered, and one of the snotty girls just upturned her nose and went "are you sure? he looks like a Labrador!"

I don't know why, but it always somehow irritates me when people try to label him a Labrador...even if I tell them different they don't want to believe me, and it's my dog! Personally, I don't think Goldens look anything like Labs. I love Labs, and I'd love to have one, but my Golden is NOT a Lab!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If you want to get many doubletakes and comments such as "What the heck is he??!!", get a rescue like mine.

"Cracker jack "- who knows just what he is???? A wonderful, friendly good dog and that is all that matters. 4.5' from head to tip of tail, 16 or 18" high (I forget) and almost 50 lbs.:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

He is so adorable!! I luuurve him!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, I have one that I can share 

A few weeks ago I walked into the vets office with Faelan and Towhee. Now, those who know Towhee know she is a very lovable but active girly - she just does not naturally stay still. So, I walk into the vets office with both dogs on leash and under control, but Towhee's under control can be kind of vertical while she's dancing and she also circles (always to the right LOL faster and faster as she get more excited)

Some 'gentleman' looked at his young child, pointed at my Towhee and said
'Now, that's an out of control dog' .. mind Towhee was within inches of me, had not gone visiting and was not making noise. She did not approach his dog, nor even look at him. I thought this was rude .... BTW: His dog was growling, but that must have been acceptable go figure.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jack is a really good dog. I "found" him when he was about 9 weeks old when I went with someone to check on some horses' welfare after their owner was jailed. This was not a sanctioned visit.

the horses were being taken care of - not great, but legally acceptable - but poor little Jack had been forgotten. I stole him. 
he was starved and so full of worms he had rickets. His right front leg is still very crooked, but he sure keeps up on a trail ride or hike!

His head is big, his legs are little and he sure is long. I sure don't get offended when people seem surprised at his looks.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, CM he is beautiful. If I was to take a stab at guessing his breed, I'd say Beagle, GSP, Daschund, and maybe Bloodhound. However I'm just guessing, and he's is gorgeous no matter what he is!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I love his paws!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Okay, I have one that I can share
> 
> Some 'gentleman' looked at his young child, pointed at my Towhee and said
> 'Now, that's an out of control dog' .. mind Towhee was within inches of me, had not gone visiting and was not making noise. She did not approach his dog, nor even look at him. I thought this was rude .... BTW: His dog was growling, but that must have been acceptable go figure.


This does sound rude!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Okay, I have one that I can share
> 
> A few weeks ago I walked into the vets office with Faelan and Towhee. Now, those who know Towhee know she is a very lovable but active girly - she just does not naturally stay still. So, I walk into the vets office with both dogs on leash and under control, but Towhee's under control can be kind of vertical while she's dancing and she also circles (always to the right LOL faster and faster as she get more excited)
> 
> ...


 
Good thing that guy didn't see the display my guys made....he probably would have suggested I have them put away!!!! My guys are overly social and friendly....apparently they need help in this area!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ori said:


> I don't know why, but it always somehow irritates me when people try to label him a Labrador...even if I tell them different they don't want to believe me, and it's my dog! Personally, I don't think Goldens look anything like Labs. I love Labs, and I'd love to have one, but my Golden is NOT a Lab!


It bugs me too... especially when it comes from dog people who SHOULD KNOW the difference. 

My sister could take this a step further in that she spent $600 for a purebred golden (this was 20 years ago, so that was on the higher end) and our vet listed him as a "Golden Mix" on the invoices. 

Two things that sort of bothered me, but technically weren't rude persay...

With my previous golden I did fuss a little more with his fur, getting it fluffed out and trimmed like those you would see in the show. Plus he needed to be trimmed because he had too much coat. 

With the current golden... I brush him. He needs his ears, tail, and feet shaped, but I haven't gotten around to doing that. 

I was at the petstore the other day with my little guy and got to chit-chatting with the cashier. I was talking about getting him into obedience shows soon, and offhand this reminded the cashier that she had seen a 'real show dog' come into the store earlier that day. 

I'm not saying I gave her a murderous look for either insulting my dog's looks or the sport I love. I didn't say much afterwards though. :uhoh:

The other thing would be w/regards to the obedience training. Um. I started training him how to sit/down/heel/come right after I brought him home. And pretty much trained him ahead of his classes as we went through them. It was a lot of work and I most definitely put my time in and still do. 

Anyway, it's kinda annoying to have all that brushed off because my dog is a golden. 

If he does something without food, they say it's because he's a golden. If he's happy while training, it's because he's a golden. If (hopefully), he excels in the shows and gets his legs in just three shows, I don't want people to say it's just because he's a golden. 

We did all our homework and deserve credit too. Hmph.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had someone come to the house to do some work. We were in the front yard when guard dog Jack realized we had company. You could hear the baying long before you saw the source. The guy almost busted a gut laughing when he saw Jack. he thought it was a huge dog since Jack's bay matches his head and feet. He just doesn't seem to inspire terror in people. More like amazement.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> If you want to get many doubletakes and comments such as "What the heck is he??!!", get a rescue like mine.
> 
> "Cracker jack "- who knows just what he is???? A wonderful, friendly good dog and that is all that matters. 4.5' from head to tip of tail, 16 or 18" high (I forget) and almost 50 lbs.:


OMG! He is amazingly unique! (and I mean that as a compliment!!! ...not being rude!)

There is a dog that sometimes stays at the kennel where I work that is a basset/lab mix. He looks like a black lab in a basset's body...so cute!!

PS...I grew up with a dog with rickets...and epilepsy. She was a poodle and boy did she get some looks from people! She was a great dog and lived to 14 years old!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww- he's all ready for Ballet Class! First position even! How cute is he!!! :wavey::


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Coppersmom,

Crackerjack looks so much like my childhood dog, Spud. : ) He was part beagle and part basset and whatever else. I loved him so much.. he got me through a not so good childhood.





coppers-mom said:


> Jack is a really good dog. I "found" him when he was about 9 weeks old when I went with someone to check on some horses' welfare after their owner was jailed. This was not a sanctioned visit.
> 
> the horses were being taken care of - not great, but legally acceptable - but poor little Jack had been forgotten. I stole him.
> he was starved and so full of worms he had rickets. His right front leg is still very crooked, but he sure keeps up on a trail ride or hike!
> ...


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I havent had my pup for long and but have already had 1 rude comment (kind of). We were on the sidewalk right in front of my house and some girl was riding her bike and she stopped to pet Jona and he licked her bike peddle and she said "ewww nasty dog, nasty nasty dog" and rode off and as she rode off she kept saying nasty dog. Hell I wish he would lick me, all he does is bite lol

another thing, everyone has asked me what kind of dog he is? I tell them a golden and then they ask how old he is and when I tell them 9 weeks everyone has said "wow he is a really big boy and will be a very big dog" I dont know much about dogs but he doesnt seem big to me?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

GoldenJona said:


> I havent had my pup for long and but have already had 1 rude comment (kind of). We were on the sidewalk right in front of my house and some girl was riding her bike and she stopped to pet Jona and he licked her bike peddle and she said "ewww nasty dog, nasty nasty dog" and rode off and as she rode off she kept saying nasty dog. Hell I wish he would lick me, all he does is bite lol
> 
> another thing, everyone has asked me what kind of dog he is? I tell them a golden and then they ask how old he is and when I tell them 9 weeks everyone has said "wow he is a really big boy and will be a very big dog" I dont know much about dogs but he doesnt seem big to me?


Yeah, everyone made the "she's going to be huge!!" comment with Flora when she was a puppy.

...She's not.  She weighs in @ a healthy 58-60lbs and nowadays people are always saying, "Wow, for a golden retriever she's very small!"

No worries, I'm sure your puppy will be normal sized.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

How could anyone look at a puppy and say "nasty dog"? Puppies are the cutest!! Especially golden retriever puppies! And if Jona is even half as cute in real life as he looks in your pic, then I really don't get it.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

GoldenJona said:


> I havent had my pup for long and but have already had 1 rude comment (kind of). We were on the sidewalk right in front of my house and some girl was riding her bike and she stopped to pet Jona and he licked her bike peddle and she said "ewww nasty dog, nasty nasty dog" and rode off and as she rode off she kept saying nasty dog. Hell I wish he would lick me, all he does is bite lol
> 
> another thing, everyone has asked me what kind of dog he is? I tell them a golden and then they ask how old he is and when I tell them 9 weeks everyone has said "wow he is a really big boy and will be a very big dog" I dont know much about dogs but he doesnt seem big to me?


Actually, for 9 weeks when Ori came home, I expected him to be smaller! The breeders told me he was a "smaller than the average" and I couldn't believe it. Now though, I can sort of see his smallishness against a lot of other Goldens, I'm grateful most days when he plonks himself in my lap. But he's still a big boy with a big heart to me!

I'm sure Jona will grow up just fine.  For some reason, I've found most people think Goldens are giants, and I sit here and giggle. They're not all that big to me.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Had to add to this thread from an incident last night. First some background. 

A neighbour down the street has two dogs that he never walks. The dogs get put out in the front yard, attached to long leashes for a few minutes a day, then back in the house they go. I talked to the woman who lives there and she said they have to keep the blinds closed otherwise the dogs go nuts barking at everything.

So Ranger and I were out front yesterday evening working on some obedience training. Neighbour puts his two dogs on their long leashes and they proceed to stare at Ranger the whole time we're working but Ranger is ignoring them. Finally, guy comes out and puts dogs back in the house, gets in his car and as he passes by us, rolls down his window and calls me a "show off" and to stop "showing off" for everybody. 

Um...I was out there for 20 min before he even came out! NO ONE was around! Who exactly was I showing off for? The rabbits? The birds? Oh no, it must have been for the squirrels. 

What kills me is that we weren't even doing anything "fancy". We were heeling, doing finishes, and working on about turns (Ranger tends to lag, then forge ahead). That was showing off? 

I wish I could say I had killer come-back for this rude guy but instead I was so shocked all I could do was give him my best "deer-in-the-headlights" look. I'm sure that got my point across...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Golden Jona, your pup's whiskers are just adorable! 

Ranger, I might have asked that bozo to join you in training his dogs! I smell someone who is very jealous of Ranger and you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ranger: Wow, it really chaps this guy's a** that you are able to work with Ranger and he will listen to you while the best he can do is tie up his dogs. LOL


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Geez, got another one. Not so much a comment as a reaction...

We were going to the vet's office this morning and a mom and her 3 kids came in with their cat. Mom took cat up to check in while her kids politely asked if they could pet Ranger then started mauling him.

Ranger is abnormally fond of kids, the smaller the better, in his opinion and sits oh-so-politely while wagging his tail frantically. These kids weren't being mean to him, but the toddler accidently stepped on his paw, and then lost her balance and used his collar to steady herself. The older kids were scratching his ears and face so he had a lot of little fingers around his eyes, getting hugged...the whole time, he's sitting there all proud with his eyes half-closed. He was in HEAVEN. (Sidenote: Ranger has been de-sensitized to kids grabbing and poking, fingers in eyes, fur getting tugged, etc, we're working to get him registered as a therapy dog - had it been any other dog, I probably would have stopped it after the toddler grabbed his collar).

Anyway, Ranger's being an absolute doll and the vet staff were commenting on how good he was with kids - no jumping, no being silly, just sitting and soaking up the love. Mom comes over and asks me what breed he is and where did I get him. As soon as I said, "he's a rescue", she YANKED her kids away as fast as possible and said "I thought he was a purebred!". What?? People still think rescues are "bad"?? I thought that stigma was flying out the window...how sad to see some people still think that. I told her it's funny that he was a rescue 10 minutes ago when her kids first started petting and they were fine for the whole ten minutes. Told her it's funny how he was in an abusive situation as a pup before he was rescued and how could that possibly be HIS fault his old owner used to beat on him so badly the SPCA was called numerous times? How does that make HIM a bad dog?

Some people. Poor Ranger was so upset his little friends got pulled away so fast and didn't say good-bye.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> People still think rescues are "bad"?? I thought that stigma was flying out the window...how sad to see some people still think that.


I kinda think that some purebred rescue groups encourage that stigma though. Their ads for adoptable goldens (or other pets) indicate the dog has an unknown history and might not be safe around children.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

The only person who makes rude comments towards my dogs is DH's grandmother. I'm pretty sure I have complained about her on here before... 

She makes it known to everyone in the family how she believes I am "mentally ill" because of my obsession with my dogs. I may be mentally ill, but leave my dogs out of it!! 

I was telling her how I can't watch the Humane Society commercials on TV because they make me cry ....more so than the "sponsor a child" commercials. (Some may judge me for that, but it's true) and she just said "honestly, that is just sad. I feel sorry for you." and I said right back to her "Well I think it's sad that you've never known or understood the love of a dog"... Needless to say, we're not the best of friends... and I haven't been to her house since.

This is the same lady who emailed my husband a couple of weeks ago saying that she heard we bought a house (from my blog) and she would like to come and see it. But, she is "afraid" of our dogs, so for us to make sure they aren't home when she comes to visit.

Uh yah, B*tch... We'll get right on that.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rut Roh! heheheheHEHEHEHEHEhehehehe



Ranger said:


> things were getting a little heated, so I took my shaggy dog and left.
> 
> Anyone else with comments that made you shake your head?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> I kinda think that some purebred rescue groups encourage that stigma though. Their ads for adoptable goldens (or other pets) indicate the dog has an unknown history and might not be safe around children.


Really? I have never seen an ad for an adoptable golden indicate that the dog is untrustworthy with kids. I have seen where the dog is fostered in a home with no small children where the foster home has said they are unsure how the dog is with small children. In my opinion, it would be irresponsible to say otherwise. I'm not sure how that makes rescues encouraging any stigmas about rescued dogs.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> This is the same lady who emailed my husband a couple of weeks ago saying that she heard we bought a house (from my blog) and she would like to come and see it. But, she is "afraid" of our dogs, so for us to make sure they aren't home when she comes to visit.
> 
> Uh yah, B*tch... We'll get right on that.


Um.. what does she think you'll do, send them off on an errand for a couple hours? LOL


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Um.. what does she think you'll do, send them off on an errand for a couple hours? LOL


That is a really really good question. 

I have no idea... me reading between the lines would say that she knows if they aren't in the house - it will mean *I* will have to take them somewhere... and therefore I won't be at the house either...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you should price out a day at some doggie spa for both Bailey and Burgandy and a day at a people spa for you. Send her a note thanking her for her generous offer of supplying the girls a day out and give her the monetary figure she should send also informing her thatonce you have the amount in hand, you will arrange their/your schedules and let her know when she can then come and visit your husband and house. lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

fostermom said:


> Really? I have never seen an ad for an adoptable golden indicate that the dog is untrustworthy with kids. I have seen where the dog is fostered in a home with no small children where the foster home has said they are unsure how the dog is with small children. In my opinion, it would be irresponsible to say otherwise. I'm not sure how that makes rescues encouraging any stigmas about rescued dogs.


:curtain: Here is a correction: For some goldens, possibly those who have not been around kids and could be unpredictable, they do not allow certain goldens to be adopted to families with kids under ten. This spec is noted in the ads for those dogs. 

I know that some local rescue groups (last chance) the fosters screen whoever wants to adopt the dog and will not approve of adoptions to families with kids under ten. <- I eavesdropped on a conversation where a foster gently explained to a family that she preferred to place a lab in an adults only home. This was based on the fact the dog had never been in a home with children and could be unpredictable. 

It doesn't mean that the dog was dangerous, just that the possibility existed. For those people though, they looked a bit concerned and didn't look at any other dogs at this store. That is why I felt that groups may be unintentionally encouraging that stigma that rescue dogs might be unsafe.

I didn't mean to generalize and offend. :wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We went to the creek today and Copper got wet up to his neck so he was slick coated with a ruff.

One of the fishermen thought he as a chow.:uhoh: copper doesn't care what you think he is if you are free with a fish.

One of the little boys thought Jack was a beagle.: I think he more likely resembles an alien.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> That is a really really good question.
> 
> I have no idea... me reading between the lines would say that she knows if they aren't in the house - it will mean *I* will have to take them somewhere... and therefore I won't be at the house either...


My Mom insists we put our dogs outside when she comes over, so, our answer was to never invite her over! I've told her several times that it is their home and we will not put them outside in extreme heat for any reason. We will keep them on close leash (and belted to me), but that isn't good enough for her. She is totally appalled we allow dogs on the furniture too, so she insists it be disinfected before...not happening! Since it is such a nasty place maybe she would feel better if we met at Starbucks? No telling what is on that seating.:yuck:

Last February we had a blizzard here (12.5 inches for Tx is a lot). I lost power for 3 days. My mom offered to let me come stay with her, but the dogs would have to stay outside in their backyard...what??? They could barely walk in that much snow, Barkley had cancer, and I was going to leave them outside? No thanks!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I should preface by saying that I took offense to the following episode and I genuinely do not think any was meant. But it is a funny story nonetheless.
Bear my last Golden was an absolute legend in my parents neighbourhood - everyone knew him and loved him. He was genuinely the quintessential Golden - he was nicknamed the gentle giant. Kids used to come to the door to ask to play with him! He is sorely missed today and is still talked about by everyone that knew him!
When we got Paddy and Katie to say they were unruly would have been an understatement. I guess being littermates and best buddies they used to wreak havoc.
Anyhow, one evening when I was out walking the two pups (they were about 1.5 at the time) and one of my neighbours was out in his garden and I stopped to talk to him and he said to me something along the lines of "wow these two certainly aren't the same type of dog as your Bear ... we all loved Bear so much" I know it was a compliment to Bear and his enduring legacy, but it felt like a rebuff against Katie and Paddy. I was miffed, but got over it. In his own way he was telling me that no one will ever replace Bear!

For the most part though, we only ever get compliments with the pups. Especially when they're together. They can literally stop traffic - there is something magestic about two Goldens walking side by side with their smiling faces!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> My Mom insists we put our dogs outside when she comes over, so, our answer was to never invite her over! I've told her several times that it is their home and we will not put them outside in extreme heat for any reason. We will keep them on close leash (and belted to me), but that isn't good enough for her. She is totally appalled we allow dogs on the furniture too, so she insists it be disinfected before...not happening! Since it is such a nasty place maybe she would feel better if we met at Starbucks? No telling what is on that seating.:yuck:
> 
> Last February we had a blizzard here (12.5 inches for Tx is a lot). I lost power for 3 days. My mom offered to let me come stay with her, but the dogs would have to stay outside in their backyard...what??? They could barely walk in that much snow, Barkley had cancer, and I was going to leave them outside? No thanks!


I have to say, this makes me appreciate my mom (and dad) even more. I actually got my love and respect for animals from my mom. I recently told her that if there is a huge hurricane this year, we would like to come stay in her basement with the animals. Her response? "But of course honey, we wouldn't have it any other way". That came up because we are in a ranch style home with no basement and a ton of oaks in the yard. If one of them comes down on the house, we would be crushed.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I've told this before on the forum, but it still bothers me to this day. 

First let me describe my type of personality, I'm a work in progress, and really really am working on this horrid fault of mine.

For those who follow horror-scopes  and know the Leo type personality when it comes to their young, well that's me. I was like this with my kids and now, I'm like this with my pups. I am always on the defense if someone should utter the slightest insult or hurl the slightest threat against my poor defenseless wards (kids or pets), much like a mother lion with her cubs. 

Now, when we first aquired Duke, he was an untrained beast. I will admit that he was a stubborn but loveable 7 month old, oversized mess. 

Anyway, that first year we went camping with my sis and bro in law. I think we'd had Duke for only a month or so and he was a jumper, to our dismay. Sophie, seeing as we'd gotten her as a small puppy, was already fairly trained at the time but getting Duke set her back because she liked to copy him, so we were working on Duke's manners especially.

As my brother in law sees my dogs jumping up in joy on their Daddy to greet him, he says " You know the best way to train a dog not to jump is eh?" My husband says " Yeah, we're supposed to turn around as they jump." Bro in law says " No, you're supposed to step on their back paws when they do it". So me, "miss know-it-all pipes up "No I don't think so, that could injure their paws, and I don't want to hurt my dog like that, nobody is going to step on MY dogs' back paws!" He then says "I will if they ever jump up on me." That's when I said " No way will you ever step on my dogs' feet unless you want to know how mad I can get" and I think he was mad that I warned him never to abuse my dogs because he then said " Well then train your dogs not to jump up on people". That's when I told him that we're working on it.

This guy has never liked my dogs, even my Sophie when we just had her in the beginning. She was the gentless little gal one could ever meet except as some GR puppy owners know that during puppyhood, they do tend to use their mouth on hands which he hated. I had to explain to him that GR puppies don't have hands to explore the world with and the way they explore the world is to mouthe. She was a very gentle mouther and it only lasted a very short while (Sophie has always been super timid). I guess I should have allowed my brother in law to be the "mister boss" about my dog and then maybe he'd have at least pretended to like her and Duke?

My in laws have a little dacshund who isn't the best behaved dog in the world either, but it's easy for them to dismiss much of his behaviours because he's so small. Why would someone who's adult dog is allowed to jump on the table, and who's dog jumps up on people as well, be so inclined to tell others who have pups in training that they'd harm their dog? 

I felt like telling him "Ok, next time Buddy jumps up on me I'll step on his feet." As much as his dog annoys me, I would never hurt or even threaten to hurt his dog... unless he bit me.... then that might be a different story  .


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, reading some of these comments makes me super thankful my immediate family is all dog-friendly. True, my dad didn't want me to get a dog in the first place but he at least had sound reasonings behind it - didn't have a well paying job at the time, was only renting and if i lost my place (which i will be in 2 months) it'll be harder to find a place that takes big dogs, etc. Once I got Ranger though, both my mom and dad just love him to pieces. My mom actually drove down to my place 30 minutes ago to pick up Ranger to take him for a walk! They've been gone for 40 min so far. And my dad loves snuggling on the couch with Ranger...and playing with him. He especially loves to gently slap Ranger's muzzle so Ranger starts letting out huffing noises and tries to mouth his hands (yes, I know he's teaching my dog bad manners but I think it's good for Ranger to get used to "hand around face isn't scary"...especially since his last owner was abusive).


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

It's funny mom dad who has never been raised with dogs and doesnt care much for dogs opposed me getting a dog and my mom who was raised her whole life with dogs was the one who gave me the ok. Now that Jona is home my mom isnt as excited as she was and my dad is more into the dog. Jona actually listens to my dad more than me I think. He wont bite my dad like he bites me and will even give him his paw. My dad is a very assertive person so maybe that's why and I'm alittle more passive? Has nothing to do with the thread but Ranger reminded me of it...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenJona - The first month I had Ranger, he listened to ANY man better than he did to me. The Culligan guy would tell him to sit and he would sit promptly. I'd say sit and I'd get the slowest sit ever...if he even did. Took a good month before he started respecting me enough to listen to me. Then I found out more about his history and it made sense why he'd listen to any man...


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I am a man, just not as assertive as my dad


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I know, sorry, I'm just saying it's weird how dogs will listen to some people automatically and not to others! I was commiserating with you since it took a lot of work to get my dog to listen to me and it sounded like you were in the same boat I was.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

No need to be sorry, I wasnt trying to be an ass (can we say that on here? ha) by correcting you I was just throwing it out there 

I'm working another boring shift so Im hoping everyone has more stories to tell.....


----------



## jlthorsen (Jun 25, 2009)

one of the rudest comments I ever heard was not towards a golden but towards our beagle/walker coonhound mix. I received the puppy from a friend for my 18th birthday... she was from a farm, not a breeder, and needless to say had some behavioral issues. Being a beagle mix she was pretty vocal and would run away if not leashed. We took her to puppy/obedience classes and did our very best to control the barking (ie. if she started barking we would bring her inside). Well one day when I was at work, the neighbor boys came over to play with her. My mom adamantly told them that they could not be released from her leash because she would run away. Well, one of the boys had some behavioral issues himself and was very defiant and of course unleashed. She ran away and a few minutes was hit by a car and killed (she wasn't even a year old). The family barely apologize and did not offer any monetary compensation (puppies are expensive with shots and training, etc). The worst part was that the mother of the boy mentioned to another neighbor: "Well at least you won't have be annoyed by the barking anymore" I am still very bitter about this comment and miss my girl dearly. Here's a picture of her:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god I cannot believe the callousness of that remark. I probably would have slapped the person. So sorry about what happened to your precious girl - her pic is so adorable.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

jlthorsen said:


> one of the rudest comments I ever heard was not towards a golden but towards our beagle/walker coonhound mix. I received the puppy from a friend for my 18th birthday... she was from a farm, not a breeder, and needless to say had some behavioral issues. Being a beagle mix she was pretty vocal and would run away if not leashed. We took her to puppy/obedience classes and did our very best to control the barking (ie. if she started barking we would bring her inside). Well one day when I was at work, the neighbor boys came over to play with her. My mom adamantly told them that they could not be released from her leash because she would run away. Well, one of the boys had some behavioral issues himself and was very defiant and of course unleashed. She ran away and a few minutes was hit by a car and killed (she wasn't even a year old). The family barely apologize and did not offer any monetary compensation (puppies are expensive with shots and training, etc). The worst part was that the mother of the boy mentioned to another neighbor: "Well at least you won't have be annoyed by the barking anymore" I am still very bitter about this comment and miss my girl dearly. Here's a picture of her:


That is awful! I am so sorry!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

jlthorsen said:


> one of the rudest comments I ever heard was not towards a golden but towards our beagle/walker coonhound mix. I received the puppy from a friend for my 18th birthday... she was from a farm, not a breeder, and needless to say had some behavioral issues. Being a beagle mix she was pretty vocal and would run away if not leashed. We took her to puppy/obedience classes and did our very best to control the barking (ie. if she started barking we would bring her inside). Well one day when I was at work, the neighbor boys came over to play with her. My mom adamantly told them that they could not be released from her leash because she would run away. Well, one of the boys had some behavioral issues himself and was very defiant and of course unleashed. She ran away and a few minutes was hit by a car and killed (she wasn't even a year old). The family barely apologize and did not offer any monetary compensation (puppies are expensive with shots and training, etc). The worst part was that the mother of the boy mentioned to another neighbor: "Well at least you won't have be annoyed by the barking anymore" I am still very bitter about this comment and miss my girl dearly. Here's a picture of her:


I'm so sorry!!!! I agree with Ranger....that comment was hurtful and uncalled for given the situation.....I too, would have been inclined to slap her!!!

Your baby was adorable!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't call it rude, but I've been asked at least half a dozen times now if Riley's a rescue. At best, I think it's a stupid question. At worst, it annoys me. Depends on my mood.

Riley's shy. When someone wants to meet him, I explain this and ask that they let Riley come to them. If he's interested, he will. If he's not, he won't. So many people respond with "Is he adopted?" or "Is he a rescue?" What, because all rescue dogs, or ONLY rescue dogs, have issues? I always want to tell them, "No, he's just a shy dog. They do exist, ya know?" 





jlthorsen said:


> one of the rudest comments I ever heard was not towards a golden but towards our beagle/walker coonhound mix. I received the puppy from a friend for my 18th birthday... she was from a farm, not a breeder, and needless to say had some behavioral issues. Being a beagle mix she was pretty vocal and would run away if not leashed. We took her to puppy/obedience classes and did our very best to control the barking (ie. if she started barking we would bring her inside). Well one day when I was at work, the neighbor boys came over to play with her. My mom adamantly told them that they could not be released from her leash because she would run away. Well, one of the boys had some behavioral issues himself and was very defiant and of course unleashed. She ran away and a few minutes was hit by a car and killed (she wasn't even a year old). The family barely apologize and did not offer any monetary compensation (puppies are expensive with shots and training, etc). The worst part was that the mother of the boy mentioned to another neighbor: "Well at least you won't have be annoyed by the barking anymore" I am still very bitter about this comment and miss my girl dearly. Here's a picture of her:


Wow. That's way beyond rude -- that's just completely heartless. Who could even think something like that, let alone say it?!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

The rudest comment I ever got was when Boomer was a puppy. I didn't know how to trim his nails so I brought him to a small pet store with a groomer. He was probably a few months old. They took him in the back and told me to shop around for a half hour. I worried my way around the store until the young unprofessional groomer brought him out. I asked how he did. She laughed and said he peed on himself so they named him "the pi####" (she prounounced it "pissah"). Something about the insensitivity of it pi**** me off big time. I stomped over to the manager and told them "nobody calls my puppy a pi####!". They gave me a free service and I never went back. The place is closed down now. In retrospect I may have been overly sensitive about the whole thing, but I guess if anyone ever called Boomer a mean name I would probably still get just as mad.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

boomers dawn - did your dog pee himself cause he was scared? If that was the case, I would have been furious that they were laughing at him. Even if he wasn't scared, I'd still have been annoyed at the comment...no one "insults" my dog but me!

Which reminds me of the last time I went hiking. I was out with my hiking buddy and had told her as we were getting out of the jeep that Ranger had been acting like a dummy that morning already. We were about 15 minutes into the hike and Ranger was zigzagging all over the trail and getting his flexi leash tangled on bushes, etc. basically being a little annoying and not his usual self. I was distracted and worried about my sore ankle so I wasn't paying too much attention to him or to my friend until she made a comment that I had missed. She laughed, so I kinda gave out a "ha ha" and she looked at me weird. We kept walking in silence until she asked me if she'd offended me! I was like, what, no why? And the comment I had missed was her calling Ranger a dum-dum, then I had let out a fake laugh. She totally thought I was mad at her for that comment! I laughed and said no, I just didn't catch it because I wasn't paying attention! If anyone else can call Ranger a dum-dum when he's acting like one, it's her!


----------



## Iggy987 (Oct 1, 2009)

The other day,I was walking Cider through an art fair to work her commands with distractions. She is 10 months old and about 52# right now.This man comes walking right up to us,not asking if he could approach us, and said"Is this a real Golden? Or a miniature version?" I was taken aback but I decided that he was not worth my time to educate him on the standards on GR females size.

As we were walking away,I heard him tell his companion that yes,that definitely is the new breed of miniature GR!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

None of my family are "pet people" which can be pretty annoying. My mom is always nice to Finn and she'll take care of him when I'm not around (apart fro walking I'm the only one who will walk him) but my sister can drive me mad sometimes. She snaps at Finn and gives out to him all the time for stupid stuff like if he's sniffing the floor beside her. I am always giving out to her when she does it and we've had a few fights over it. I try to explain he's a dog and you can't give out to him for acting like a dog (like sniffing the floor). She also talks to him like he's a person like saying "Can you get out of my way for a second" and gets frustrated when he doesn't understand which I have also tried to expain to her that he doesn't actually speak english. He actually ignores her when ever she's around now and if she tells him to do something he usually looks at me and waits to see if I tell him to do it aswell and if I don't he won't bother.


----------



## crysania (Mar 9, 2010)

I had just gotten Dahlia (my Golden retriever/Border collie mix) from rescue only a few weeks before this. She was somewhat reactive when I first got her, out of excitement and frustration, not fear or aggression,

I headed off my porch and this guy came out of nowhere with his dog (we have very large bushes that block the view of the sidewalk). Dahlia jumped forward and when I pulled her back before meeting his dog, she barked out of frustration and went nuts. I apologized for her reaction and before I could say "she's a new rescue" he said "Well, maybe if you walked her once in awhile" and stalked off.

First of all, what did he think I was doing with a dog outside on a leash??? And who says that anyway? It was so rude! He got a few comments from me, many of which were not nice!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My MIL was never a pet person. But for some reason, she really likes Chester and has warmed up to him. She'll actually watch him on days when one of us can't be home.

Since he's still a puppy, he's obviously biting quite a bit. The one day she was watching him, he must have bit her once. When I came home from work, she points to her arm and said "he bit me over here...you don't think I"ll get rabies or anything, do you?"

I think I would have found her comment insulting if I didn't know her. But since she really doesn't know any better and is a big germaphobe, I excused her comment LOL.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm about to have a fit. My fiance's aunt is in from Arizona and she is staying with us until the 22nd. Enzo tried bringing his kong to her (he always has to offer things to new people) and she pushed him away with her foot and said to him "Go away, I don't want you by me". Enzo, of course, has no idea what this means and sets his kong in her lap an wags his tail at her. Her response? "He doesn't listen very well, does he?" Then, Enzo is playing tug of war with my fiance and he let go of the rope and grabbed up closer to Jeff's hand. She says to us "Look, he's trying to bite you. He needs to be trained better." I tried explaining to her that they were just playing and he's only 5 months old so there's still a lot he has to learn and all she can say is "But still, he needs to be trained better". My dog is VERY well behaved for a 5 month old puppy, thank you very much!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm about to have a fit. My fiance's aunt is in from Arizona and she is staying with us until the 22nd. Enzo tried bringing his kong to her (he always has to offer things to new people) and she pushed him away with her foot and said to him "Go away, I don't want you by me". Enzo, of course, has no idea what this means and sets his kong in her lap an wags his tail at her. Her response? "He doesn't listen very well, does he?" Then, Enzo is playing tug of war with my fiance and he let go of the rope and grabbed up closer to Jeff's hand. She says to us "Look, he's trying to bite you. He needs to be trained better." I tried explaining to her that they were just playing and he's only 5 months old so there's still a lot he has to learn and all she can say is "But still, he needs to be trained better". My dog is VERY well behaved for a 5 month old puppy, thank you very much!


"He doesnt listen very well" hahahaha that cracked me up. Does she expect dogs to be fluent in english and understand full sentences?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Now she's shushing him while he's barking to be let outside. Plus, she just asked my fiance when he was going to "do something real with his life" instead of just driving ambulances. Well, it's gonna suck for her when all of the EMT's do something "real" with their lives and can't show up at her house in an emergency.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

This has nothing to do with dogs and maybe isnt rude but I just found it dumb and funny...

So I work the front desk at a hotel right across from six flags great america. We share a parking lot with another hotel and a lot of other restaurants and small businesses. So we have a lot of traffic in our parking lot. A lot of teenagers from six flags walk around here. Anyways they check in leave their car in our parking lot and go get something to eat and when they get back there are some dirty words written on their car in yellow crayon, which in my 3 years of working here has never happend. And his comment is "this must not be a very good town" or something like that trying to imply that we are in the ghetto? When in fact Gurnee, Illinois is one of the wealthiest in our County. It just seemed like a dumb comment to me


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

*Rude perhaps more sad.*

Our Golden Boy who has now passed to the bridge, had multiple health issues including Hip Dysplasia and fused vertebrae and congestive heart failure and was on multiple meds including bi-weekly injections of Adequan.

Some months ago while at the vet, (who were great and let me come in whenever for a quick shot in the sitting area for Bob) , I was helping him get to his feet and a woman leaned over and said " isn't it sad when they get that old" - I was shocked, considering she must have been a pet owner of some kind. 

To my surprise the receptionist stood up and said, " Bob is a special boy and is important to them, you should hope that your family looks after you so well when you get older "

badda bing badda boom, you could almost here the verbal "slap" up side the womans head, not a word was spoken after that.......


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Jeff's aunt is still at it with the comments. Apparently my dog is a spoiled brat because he had bananas and strawberries with his breakfast. Nevermind the fact that we were using them for training and he did each command I asked him to flawlessly. It counts for nothing. Neither does the fact that Enzo has taken to following around Jeff's elderly grandfather, who is also staying with us for the week. He will follow him around and lay at his feet wherever he goes. His grandpa just adores Enzo. She complained that he barked last night (once at 3 am when she was roaming around the house...doing what? No idea. And once at 7 am to go to the bathroom) and asked me if we could "turn that thing off at night". His grandpa just told us we'd have a good guard dog on our hands and that he likes that Enzo is protective of us. 

To Jeff's aunt (since I can't say it to her face): Yes, my dog barks when he needs to go outside. He barks when he hears strange noises in the "middle of the night", and yes, he considers you strange. No, I will not discourage him from doing either of these things. I'd much rather he barks to go outside instead of peeing on the floor. I actually LIKE that he lets us know when he hears people roaming around the house at 3 am, since the people that live here don't. I don't care if you were planning on eating that banana for breakfast. I bought the banana and I bought it for HIM. This is his home, not yours. Get over it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sadies_Dad said:


> To my surprise the receptionist stood up and said, " Bob is a special boy and is important to them, you should hope that your family looks after you so well when you get older ".......


Give that receptionist a hand :appl: I wish more people would stand up to idiots. Good for her!!

Enzos_Mom - I hope you told "Auntie Annoying" where the nearest hotel is for her net visit!!  I can't believe you held it in, I would've said something, I just know I would...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, we're living with my fiance's dad right now so I have to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, luckily Gracie's only received compliments, how could anybody give anything other than compliments to a Golden (besides treats/cuddles of course) . She has frequently been called "he", that never bothered me though. I feel sorry for the people whose parents refuse to be around dogs, it definitely does make me further appreciate my parent's.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I usually only get snarky comments about any of my furbabies from BFs step mother. She isnt allowed in our house because she makes nasty comments about our cats who are VERY people friendly and love attention. She makes nasty comments about our mini doxie because he likes to lay on people and not next to them. He isnt very socialized with other people and is only home with me and BF, he is trained to be off leash and is generally a sweet loving little boy who just gets excited. Now since we adopted Max the new comments have started about how our house is too small for him, he will ruin our furniture etc etc etc. Well good thing she isnt allowed in the house and Im still royally livid with her for snarky comments she made mths ago about BF that none of my babies will be subjected to that evil blackhearted womans comments.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

One comment that has been made about Tessa was about her size. I was walking Tessa and I saw this other girl with her dog and the girl stopped with her dog so I did and told Tessa to sit as always and she asked how old tessa was and I said 6 and she said months no six years. She was like wow really? Now I kniw Tessa is kinda short and she doesn't have the coat that goes down her sides if you compare her to a 6 month old golden shes about that lol. Her dad was the same way except the scruffyness of the coat. I think what she said was kind of funny, however it does kinda make Tessa seem like shes a midget. 

Now this is a comment, but it was somethign someone did to Tessa that was mean. During the winter of 2008/2009. one day we had a snow day and we were outside playing with Tessa (she loves to make forts, tht are to small for her and have her tail stick out one end and have her head stick out the other). And this girl that has always been really snotty walked by with her dog and tessa wanted to say hi I knew Tessa wouldnt attack even though I was calling Tessa back as soon as I reaalized she was over there. However jsut before I just said Tessa the first time the girl went and kicked Tessa in the ribs and then hit her with her dogs leaxh twice ont the back. All my dog did was went over and stood by her dog. I found that very rude and completely uncalled for. She hasn't done it since however she always gives me a snotty look when she sees me. Oh the joys of stupid nieghbors!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Anybody who kicked one of my dogs in the ribs would get a beat down from me. Or perhaps a visit from the local police.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Um yea I second that. If someone touched my dogs in what I thought would be a threatening manner Id freaking go off the handle. My dogs and cats are my babies, you disrespect or abuse them you might as well do it to me. Just reading that story had me giving all 5 furbabies some extra snuggles and kisses.


----------

